# 218 Bee Help



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I recently got a 218 bee from my grandfather that passed away, so i went to look for some ammo and couldnt believe the price. $59.99 for 50 rounds. That is ridiculous. Wondering if anyone knows of a place i can get some ammo, brass, loads that have worked well, etc. I have the dies and reloading equiptment but just need the brass and some specifics on loads. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks lyle


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

The bee is an awesome cartridge worth the time to reload for. You can buy brass from mid south, midway, sinclair pretty much anywhere probably looking @ 30 -35 bucks a hundred though....

For loads try

http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=4

I spoke with a gentlman @ Sinclair about some case neck problems with my 22 Hornet. His 218 had similar problems. Having to due with a case neck thickness of .005 will sometimes give you grief.

I'm launching 33GR Speer HP with my K- hornet. You might find similar happyness with the same pill. 3200FPS don't suck.

Norm


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

It was buggin me so I looked around.

Mid south - nothing
Midway - back order
Graph and sons - BINGO

http://www.grafs.com/metallic/623

That should get you into brass

Oh Sinclair has brass also.

Norm


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

BBF,

I sent you an email through this site, but got no response, so I don't know if you received it or not. Either way, I guess I can put the data here. I hope I am not breaking any copyright laws. I have some really old Sierra and Hodgdon books with data for the 218 Bee. You can also find info for reloading on the Hodgdon web site.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys i appreciate it. iwantabuggy i sent a pm back sorry been away from the computer for awhile.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

bigblackfoot said:


> Thanks for the info guys i appreciate it. iwantabuggy i sent a pm back sorry been away from the computer for awhile.


Weird...... I never got the PM.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

That is weird i sent it yesterday


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

big black foot. last time i was at gander here in fargo they had some brass. also i have seen it at sportsmans


----------

